

Robot captures glow inside Fukushima - kordless
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/20/asia/japan-fukushima-second-robot/

======
orangepenguin
Maybe I'm missing something here. Is the text referring to the yellow/green
color that appears on the metal grate? I could be wrong, but that looks like
the reflected light is just too bright for the camera, causing distorted
output.

------
tokyou-j
A high radiation（480μSv) was detected from the park in Tokyo yesterday though
I lived in Japan. Because it is a park built two years ago, whether the waste
of Fukushima has been buried is said.

------
PhantomGremlin
From the article

    
    
       Decommissioning work is estimated to cost
       $50 billion and will take years to complete.
    

I've been a proponent of nuclear power, but maybe people are just TOO FUCKING
STUPID for us to keep building nukes.

Chernobyl happened in large part because a key experiment was deferred to an
unprepared night shift.

Three Mile Island was caused in large part because valves for all three
auxiliary water pumps were closed, rendering them inoperative.

Fukushima had similar human failings. E.g. there was plenty of historical
evidence of tsunamis far higher than the height of the seawall.

We're not talking "rocket science" here. These are all simple human failings.
These types of failings are inevitable.

When AF447 crashes because a pilot is incompetent, a few hundred people die. A
few hundred million dollars in loss to society. But a nuke plant? Poof, 50
billion!?!? Maybe that's too much?

